# HELP with understanding soil test!



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

I just received my soil test from a certified lab. I'm looking at what I need to do to ensure I optimize my lawn. I'm grown TTTF in there now and live in SW Ohio. I received a LOT from this test, but not sure how much NPK to toss on the turf. Please help my through this journey. I've been waiting to fertilize my lawn until I received this back. Not ferts down this year. I wanted to keep the test as clean as possible. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Good soil. I don't recall the last time Ive seen a brookside test report. All you need is nitrogen. Ideally AMS and maybe FAS for color.


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

Where do I see the true nitrogen?


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

AMS = Ammonia Sulfate? What's FAS?


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

g-man said:


> Good soil. I don't recall the last time Ive seen a brookside test report. All you need is nitrogen. Ideally AMS and maybe FAS for color.


Thanks. It's taken 2 yrs to get here. Not sure what lawn was like before then


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

Aaron365 said:


> AMS = Ammonia Sulfate? What's FAS?


Already found the answers to these. I have a gallon on Southern AG Chelated Iron from last season I can use. What rebate do you recommend? I have seen 4oz/m. I'm guess that means 4oz per 1,000 sq ft.


----------

